# What does a "milk line" look like??



## zookeeper408 (Mar 30, 2015)

*I have 2 females that I am not sure if they are pregnant or not. I have had people (non pig owners) tell me they are but I'm just not sure. I have looked online and talked to people that have had pigs before but I still don't really know what a milk line is. Anybody have any pics or something so I can know for sure? If my ladies are in fact pregnant this will be their first litters. (I don't know if that makes a difference in what the lines look like or not.) Attached are the pics of my girls teats. I don't know if this is normal for a non pregnant pig or if in fact they are going to have little piglets.  *


----------



## Buckbrush1234 (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking at the pictures I would say they are, but from these pictures it is hard to tell 100%. A "milk rail" looks like a long party balloon under the skin right along the nipples. You will really notice a big change in them a few days before. If you an easily express milk the sow should farrow within 36 hours (some people say 12 but we have had them go 36 hours multiple times). Also look for changes in the sows behavior.
Ours usually next a little 3 days before and really hard on the last day. Ours tend to decrease feed intake and stay away from the group the day before.
Post more pictures from a side angle as it might be easier for someone else to tell you forsure.
Good luck.


----------



## zookeeper408 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I can't really get good pics of them from the side, since the only time I can get halfway decent pics is at feed time and they won't stay still for butting each other out of the way, but I will post what I was able to get this morning. Some days I think they are pregnant and some days I don't.


----------

